# Best song / verse



## Snaga (Dec 29, 2001)

Everyone slags off JRRT's verse and perhaps they sometimes have a point ... but which do you like?


----------



## GladrielElf1985 (Dec 29, 2001)

Personally none of these listed here have as much meaning to me as Bilbos song (not his walking song). It is entitled "Bilbos Song" I quote some of it in my signature. But if I had to choose one here it would be The Road Goes Ever On and On.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 29, 2001)

Oh, it's so hard to say... the verses and songs of LotR are one of my favorits aspects of the book. I love them all, really... though, from that list, I suppose I'd have to say the Lay of Gil-galad, probably because of Stephen Oliver's beautiful musical setting.


----------



## SarumansTreason (Dec 30, 2001)

I voted for "The Road goes ever on....". However, what is the name of the song Aragorn tells the hobbits at Weathertop before they are attacked. I like that one too.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 30, 2001)

The Lay of Luthien?
He calls it the "Tale of Tinuviel".... same thing!


----------



## Eonwe (Dec 30, 2001)

my favorite is Galadriel as Frodo departs Lorien.

years are endless as the falling leaves

Maybe thou shalt find Valimar. Maybe even thou shalt find it.

She is mourning for the doom of the Noldor which she feels still falls on her head (she can't return to the Valar), yet she knows if Frodo completes the quest undoubtedly he will be offered a trip to the West. And she mourns the loss of Elves on ME, the endless years endured by someone immortal. I think it is a neat short verse, wish I could hear it sung.


----------



## Snaga (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Greymantle _
> *Oh, it's so hard to say... the verses and songs of LotR are one of my favorits aspects of the book. I love them all, really... though, from that list, I suppose I'd have to say the Lay of Gil-galad, probably because of Stephen Oliver's beautiful musical setting. *



Is this the version used in the BBC Radio adaptation? I must be good, because probably 15 or 20 years after listening to that every week, its one of the things that stand out.

Actually I voted for the Ent song - not classically beautiful but you know Saruman pooed when he heard it!


----------



## Rian (Dec 30, 2001)

Personally, I always liked the verses that Bilbo wrote to go with Aragorn. 

"All that is gold does not glitter,
Not all those who wander are lost;
The old that is strong does not wither,
Deep roots are not reached by the frost...."


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Dec 30, 2001)

The Lay of Luthein ensnard me! I think it's the best poem Tolkien penned. It's a shame it was never finished


----------



## Kementari (Dec 30, 2001)

I voted for Boromirs funeral song. Its perfect. I love it.

I agree Dengen the Lay of Lethian in 'The Lays of Beleriand' is really good. I tried to finnished it myself once


----------



## Pippin_2nd (Dec 30, 2001)

*Poem in the Prancing Pony*

I have no idea which one to vote for, as my favourite verse in the book is the poem that Frodo recites J.R.R. Tolkiens rendition of The cat and the Fiddle!tahoma 
Im affraid i cannot recite it for you now!!


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 30, 2001)

I voted for "The Road Goes Ever On." It's definately my favorite, but Aragorn's poem (all that is gold....) was a close second.


----------



## CPTinuviel (Dec 30, 2001)

I voted for Aragorn's verses. I have always really liked them. They speak of hope in spite of the darkness of ME. They also sound like the old saying "you can't judge a book by its cover."
They are my favoite out of those verses listed.
I was dissapointed that the Lay of Leithian (sp?) wasn't listed. It is my absolute favorite story out of all of JRRT's writings.


----------



## Ragnarok (Dec 30, 2001)

Im the only one who voted for the most famed verse of the entire trilogy!?  I love that verse, but the whole one is better, with 'Three for Elven...'. Guess thats just me


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Variag of Khand _
> *
> Is this the version used in the BBC Radio adaptation? I must be good, because probably 15 or 20 years after listening to that every week, its one of the things that stand out.
> *



Yup, it certainly is... I loved all the music from that, from the Lay of Gil-galad to the Ents' Marching Song to the music for the Pelennor... the Caras Galadhon and Elrond themes were also great. So very English. The Tolkien Ensemble recorded The Lay of Gil-galad using the same music-- wise decision! It's perfect. Though it certainly sounds different when a professional baritone sings it, rather than Sam's actor.


----------



## Tar-Steve (Dec 31, 2001)

My favorite was always the water song ... the one they all sang in the tub in Frodo's house at Crickhollow.


----------



## Rian (Dec 31, 2001)

Tar-steve,

That was a good one! I always laugh at Pippin splashing around and getting the floor wet.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 1, 2002)

My favorite one is Galadriel's Song.

I sang of leaves, of leaves of gold, and leaves of gold there grew;
Of wind I sang, a wind there came and in the branches blew;

Hmm, I just finished listening to the Beeb's LOTR. Most of the songs were good, except the song that kept popping up at Eowyn and Faramir's love scene, and other parts around there. I hated it!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rian _
> *Personally, I always liked the verses that Bilbo wrote to go with Aragorn.
> 
> "All that is gold does not glitter,
> ...



Ooh, me too! It's Bilbo's greatest work, IMHO. 
I like most songs in Quenya, but I don't really like Galadriel's parting song; I've probably heard it too often.
_Ai! Laurie lantar lassi surinen, i yemi unotime ve ramar aldaron.. _, etc. I'm not sure that's G.'s one, but I don't like it much.


----------



## Grond (Jan 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragnarok _
> *Im the only one who voted for the most famed verse of the entire trilogy!?  I love that verse, but the whole one is better, with 'Three for Elven...'. Guess thats just me *


Were it rendered in the Westron tongue, I would have voted for it. Being in the tongue of Mordor made it sound even the more evil and I couldn't vote for it. Even to this day the words sound evil and haunt me. 

*"Ash nazg durbatuluk, ash nazg gumbatul, ash nazg thrakatuluk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul."*

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... it makes me cold just writing it.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 2, 2002)

Yipes, I agree. Especially if you say it in a low voice..in the dark..surrounded by candles.. OH MY GOD WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?!?! 
heehee

btw, Ragnarok: ask Grey: THE LotR IS NOT A TRILOGY!!


----------



## Melian (Jan 2, 2002)

I didn't vote,as my favourite one is missing.I mean,the song of the Wood Elves as it can be seen in my signature.
Nevertheless,as far as we talk about poetic skills,the Departure Song for Boromir is flawless.


----------



## nyriel (Jan 2, 2002)

* and the Road goes on....*

I had to vote for Bilbo´s poem for sentimental reasons as It was the first one that I learnt in English BUT I also love Éomer´s verses "Out of doubt, out of dark..." because I can imagine him so powerful laughing while he´s up the hill sayin´them...mmmm....smashing...! Boromir´s song is simply perfect....ai!

Nyriel


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2002)

Hey,Mr. DJ,put the record on/
I wanna dance with my baby.....


----------



## tookish-girl (Jan 12, 2002)

Bath song is definately funny, wuish that scene was in the movie now!  
However my favourite is Errantry, not sure if it appears in LotR to be honest, but is in Tolkien's Tales from the Perilous Realm, it begins "There was a merry passenger, a messenger, a mariner, he built a gilded gondola....."

Oh and There Was an Inn, from the Prancing Pony.


----------



## Lindir (Jan 15, 2002)

Boromir´s funeral song.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 15, 2002)

Hahaa, the "Cow Jumped Over the Moon"- poem was great.. I laughed myself to pieces the first few times I read it, and I still snigger uncontrollably.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 11, 2003)

[SIZE=0.2]bump[/SIZE]
Vote for your favourite song!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 11, 2003)

Sam's singing of Gil-Galad was just so cool... It had such a ring to it, I loved it.


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't go for all that poetic stuff, so my favorite would have to be either Pippin's bath song or the song that he sings to the dwarf-tune at Crickhollow.


----------



## Flammifer (Jun 16, 2003)

Hmm......there are many great songs that some have not mentioned!

I do love the Gil-Galad one sung by Sam near Amon Sul, but perhaps my favourite is Legolas' one in Itihilien at the Field or Cormallen:

"In Eressea, In Elvenhome that no man can discover,
Where the leaves fall not, land of my people for ever."

That's an excerpt - I love it!

I also love the little verse that is put on the grave of Snowmane, Theoden's bane and steed:

"Faithful servant yet master's bane,
Lightfoot's foal, swift Snowmane".

I also like the Nimrodel one in Lorien sung by Legolas.


----------



## ely (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rian _
> *Personally, I always liked the verses that Bilbo wrote to go with Aragorn.
> 
> "All that is gold does not glitter,
> ...



My favourite too. I like its deeper meaning...


----------



## Quercus (Sep 20, 2003)

My favorite is not listed above. It is Bilbo's Song that he sings when Frodo and the Fellowship leave Rivendell:

I sit beside the fire and think
of all that I have seen,
of meadow-flowers and butterflies
in summers that have been;

Of yellow leaves and gassamer
in autumns that there were,
with morning mist and silver sun
and wind upon my hair.

......and there are two more verses of wonderful imagery after that.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 23, 2003)

Well,the song for me(Gil-Galad) is full of so much pain and it is so beautiful that how can't I love it?!


----------



## Starflower (Sep 23, 2003)

there exists a BBC radio dramatised production of the LoTR (of which I am a proud owner) and on it , the song Sam sings on Amon Sul is so beautifully reproduced it brings tears to your eyess....




Starflower


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 23, 2003)

For me it's a tie between Galadriel's song and 'A Elbereth Gilthoniel'. Since we can only vote for one, I will go with the latter, since IMO it captures Elven passion about their ancestral home very well. Both are very melancholy and bitter-sweet.

Bilbo's song 'I sit beside the fire' comes in as a close second. Also melancholy and simply beautiful. Biblo was an amazing poet!

Poll reopened, and several options added.


----------

